# Baked Bean.



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You ladies (and maybe some of you guys) will know where I'm coming from on this one.


After a lovely few days of sunshine, my English rose complexion had acquired a healthy glow after hibernating all winter. Well, when I say healthy glow, not as evenly as the natives here you understand, but at least I didn't look as if I'd been through the Daz doorstep challenge anymore. 

Deciding to even up my glowing patchy bits I hit the fake tan - HARD. I was only going for a honeyed hue, but to my chagrin I resemble more a baked bean. With blonde hair. Honestly, it's an eye-catching look!!

So if you're ever in Galicia and see a very tall, blonde haired, orange skinned creature walking around - don't be scared. It's not an urban legend. It's just me.


Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

lol. I've been and done it before . My fingures were the worst where I hadn't washed it off properly after appling. Looked like really bad nicotine stains. 

Thought they were better these days. I'm talking over 35 years ago!!! No improvement then??


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like a push your face in the pillow jobbie to me Tallulah!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Sounds like a push your face in the pillow jobbie to me Tallulah!


he has such a way with words!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> he has such a way with words!


.....and pillows!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> .....and pillows!


... and wet cats ??????? Have you noticed what a grumpy little face its got?


Jo xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Wouldn't you be grumpy if some one had tried to drown you, fell in the bucket indeed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> Wouldn't you be grumpy if some one had tried to drown you, fell in the bucket indeed.



well wet kitty has gone now!!! and another grumpy face has replaced it!!!! MINE!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sounds like a push your face in the pillow jobbie to me Tallulah!


er...thanks XTreme. No need to turn the light on anymore to find me in the dark!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> er...thanks XTreme. No need to turn the light on anymore to find me in the dark!!!


It would be a soft pillow Tallulah.....I know how to treat a lady you know!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It would be a soft pillow Tallulah.....I know how to treat a lady you know!


As you whisper seductively in their ear : "darling, scratch that mozzy bite on my @rse"!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> As you whisper seductively in their ear : "darling, scratch that mozzy bite on my @rse"!!!!


Do I know you from the past? Were you that bird behind the chippy on the dustbins?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Do I know you from the past? Were you that bird behind the chippy on the dustbins?



Blimey, you've finally tracked me down. And there was me thinking I'd escaped my sordid past.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Blimey, you've finally tracked me down. And there was me thinking I'd escaped my sordid past.


How could I forget.....my pants were round my ankles and you dropped your bag of chips in them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Blimey, you've finally tracked me down. And there was me thinking I'd escaped my sordid past.


Nooooo tallulah, I couldnt have been you, you wouldnt have been born when Xtreme was of "that" age!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Nooooo tallulah, I couldnt have been you, you wouldnt have been born when Xtreme was of "that" age!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've always been of "that" age Jo!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I've always been of "that" age Jo!


He's thinking of my nan. Granddad??!?!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> How could I forget.....my pants were round my ankles and you dropped your bag of chips in them!


You lost the love of your life that way. She slipped through your fingers. All that chip grease.


----------

